# A Router for Inlays



## saddlesore

That looks perfect for delicate inlays, Karson. What is the largest diameter bit it will accept?


----------



## Karson

The handpiece will only accept 1/8" shank bits. I didn't see any bits larger than that in 1/8" shank. Foredom has other handpieces that accept up to 1/4" shanks, but not the handpiece for the router base.










This set of bits is 1/32, 1/16, 3/32, and 1/8"


----------



## Radish

I have the Dremel tool version of this fine little set-up. Although it isn't a plunger, it is precise and well made. I bought the edge guide as well, and there is an additional fixture designed to cut the channel for the binding or purfling of guitar and violin bodies. Cool tool.


----------



## Karson

Your right it's not a true plunge other thasn you turn the screw and it will go up and down.. I guess you can control the depth by 1000 of an inch. I don't know what the thread pitch is but its fine.


----------



## Karson

Tom. I see that Stew-mac also has a 1/8" shank and 5/32 bit for cutting bandings on guitars.


----------



## saddlesore

Thanks, I just saw that on their site too. I want to build a Stratocaster style electric for my daughter, and wanted something that had finer control than I can get with my palm router.


----------



## Grumpy

I like it Karson, great looking tool.


----------



## rikkor

I have one I've used for guitar inlay and purfling. It is a precision tool. More precise than the Dremmel I use it with.


----------



## RickH

Nice review - thanks! I have been thinking of getting into inlay work, and your review really helps. Appreciate the details and all the photos.


----------



## roman

thats nice

another for my wish list


----------



## LeeJ

Thanks for the review Karson.

I've looked at these several times, but my hands were already full. Sooner or later I'll order one.

They appear to be high quality.

Lee


----------



## tenontim

Thanks for the review. I've been looking at this and the dremmel, and couldn't make up my mind.


----------



## Toumar

Hi there ! I probably acquire the stewmac router, but I am still wondering what to use as a power source. Could you tell me what you used to make your inlays please ?


----------



## Toumar

Hey Karson, thank you so much for your kind answer and help 

Take care,

Toumar


----------

